
Zig Programming Language 0.2.0 is released - andreaorru
https://ziglang.org/download/0.2.0/release-notes.html
======
eggy
Great work by Andrew and contributors. I find Zig to be situated between C and
Rust in terms of lightness, low-level capabilities, and safety. I don't work
on huge code bases, and the syntax works well for me.

